# Santa Hat Your Avatar



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Like the fishes on the BCA banner, I thought it would be fun to give my avatar dog a Santa hat. If anyone else would like to Santa hat their avatar as well, post below and I'll get to it 

For those DIY-ers who don't have a photo editing program, crazy72 found a photo editing website(http://www.picnik.com/) that has some Santa hats ready to use. Look under the Featured tab for the hats.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice post, great idea.
Please leave my avatar alone - bah-humbug
I won't spoil it for everyone with the way 2010-11 went for me.................
I'm looking forward to a new start in 2012. Just had new carpets installed, new saltwater tank in the works, hopefully a new job


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

awwwwwww good thread lol, wish i could


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Santa hat me please! Lemme know if you need the original .gif


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pfew. That was tricky!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Santa hat me please! Lemme know if you need the original .gif


I just did it with picnik (http://www.picnik.com/). Upload you pic, then they have Santa hats for you to add in the "Featured" tab on the left-hand side. It's pretty straightforward.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you select an avatar? I dont have one yet.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

TomC said:


> How do you select an avatar? I dont have one yet.


Go to "Quick Links" (top right, in the blue bar), "edit options", then "edit avatar" on the left hand side. You can upload a pic from your computer.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> How do you select an avatar? I dont have one yet.


Go to your User CP, and on the left navigation bar it will say "Edit Avatar" if I recall correctly.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Santa hat "Mick Jagger's Lips" coral please:bigsmile:


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

martialid10t said:


> Santa hat me please! Lemme know if you need the original .gif


Here you go











Nicklfire said:


> awwwwwww good thread lol, wish i could


Thanks ^^ Not quite sure if you were saying you'd like one as well.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Ha! sweet! ty!


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Santa hat "Mick Jagger's Lips" coral please:bigsmile:


At one point it looked like part of Mick Jagger's Lips turned into Santa's beard


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Conan looks good with a santa hat!


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

They are all lookin' great
Too bad I can't insert a better 'Smilies' here like I can on Canreef 

And even though I'm all bah-humbug right now...
Merry Christmas everyone (insert the 'Christmas' Smilies here) :bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

santa hat my skull please!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Santa Hat please!!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

hehehe... Good fun! I always wondered what my betta would look like with a hat.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Done and done.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay - I am LOVING this thread......PLEASE keep 'em coming


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Santa hat mine plssss!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Santa hat mine plssss!


No, no......Santa hat Mello instead :bigsmile:
I can't wait to see a discus with a Santa hat


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


>


hehehehehehehehehe - Nice one, Chris


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Tried to make them blend in, but then it looked less cheery...



monkE said:


> santa hat my skull please!






















fraggalrock said:


> Oh Santa Hat please!!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Santa hat me too


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

arash53 said:


> Santa hat me too


Done


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!! Lol... Thanks


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

chimdon said:


> Done


WOW Thanks :lol:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oooooh, I'm impressed - I didn't realize you can Santa hat an animated avatar. Santa hat me, please :bigsmile:


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Go to your User CP, and on the left navigation bar it will say "Edit Avatar" if I recall correctly.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


 Thanks. Now I have an avatar. (Not a recent picture.  )


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Thanks. Now I have an avatar. (Not a recent picture.  )


And it would look AWESOME with a Santa hat


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

this is a great thread! thanks for the effort!


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

-N/A- said:


> Oooooh, I'm impressed - I didn't realize you can Santa hat an animated avatar. Santa hat me, please :bigsmile:


Yup. It's the same process as for regular images except that these gifs are comprised of frames that make up the animation. arash53's animation only had 2 frames so it was relatively straight forward. Yours on the other hand.... is comprised of 98 frames xD I guess I'll be working on it bit by bit during my breaks between studying.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no no no - please don't waste your time on that! I'll put up one of the dogs - you can stick a Santa hat on her  Santa's knees were never the same 










Ember was clearly not so impressed with Santa :bigsmile:


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Nooooo, I can't deny a Santa hat for the top voted avatar. It'll take some time but it's a nice breather from studying  Here's a Santa hat-ed dog for you in the meantime.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Picked a new avatar for mine. Like it?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> Picked a new avatar for mine. Like it?


Absolutely LOVE it Dave - very clever


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Oh no no no - please don't waste your time on that! I'll put up one of the dogs - you can stick a Santa hat on her


WHAAAAAT?!? An avatar by the front runner in the middle of an avatar contest?!? We'll have to examine the case carefully. Disqualification might be in order.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> WHAAAAAT?!? An avatar by the front runner in the middle of an avatar contest?!? We'll have to examine the case carefully. Disqualification might be in order.


I know, I know but I couldn't let anyone go to all that trouble. Heck I don't even think they put in that much effort to make Jeff Bridges look young in the remake of TRON . I'd be happy to swing by with the 120 pound Malamute so you can tell her she disqualified me


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Please santa hat me.

Doug


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You probably can't see it, but he's holding a candy cane:


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Ho ho, pretty flashy hat hey


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!

I did this last year and was pretty sure I was the first one to do so with my Oscar the Grouch, lol. I'm glad to see this thread and spread the xmas cheer online.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Santa hat my clown loach please. thanks Laurie


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the hat Chris, how do I make it stay for the holidays? I notice this message has no hat, I'm hopeless with this kinda stuff! Cheers Laurie


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

"Go to "Quick Links" (top right, in the blue bar), "edit options", then "edit avatar" on the left hand side. You can upload a pic from your computer."


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

In this case, right click the image and click Copy Image Location, and then paste it into the web address area in the Edit Avatar box.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I think my red cap could do with A santa hat too. Thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Complete with Santa Beard


----------

